# changer graveur imac  g5 (rev a ou b ?)



## Yves COULOMB (10 Juin 2007)

bonjour
après de longues reherches infructueuses sur de nombreux forums et sites et une tentative de démontage ^^
qui peut me renseigner sur la marche à suivre pour changer le combo d'origine par un pioneer K05?
1) mode d'emploi du démontage de l'imac g5 -  ça n'a pas l'air évident, mais j'ai bien changé le dd de mon ibook 
2) le K05 ( slave modele mac mini ) est- il compatible?
merci de votre aide
bien cordialement
yc


----------



## caporalhart (10 Juin 2007)

a) ton imac a t-il une isight ? si oui, oublie c'est presque impossible
si non, regarde sur le site de apple dans la section support il explique avec des photos pour changer le graveur

b) oui le k05 est compatible


----------



## Yves COULOMB (10 Juin 2007)

l'imac est un rev a sans isight

j'avais déjà cherché en vain dans le support apple il y a 2 jours
j'ai mis presque  (^^) plus de temps à trouver le manuel sur le support apple qu'à démonter le lecteur optique et le changer
il suffisait de tirer la languette ce que je n'osais pas faire hier

le k05 marche bien reconnu d'emblée ;
 seul hic je l'ai remonté sans le protecteur guide en plastique gris du fait d'une incompatibilité des pattes de fixation
merci pour la réponse rapide


----------

